# half-hardy



## Pen-dragon

No hay manera de encontrar la traducción de _half-hardy._

Context (types of plants):

La traducción de "hardy" sí la he encontrado:

Ex: Hardy perennial / Hardy climber = Perenne resistente / Trepadora resistente.

Pero no sé cómo traducir "half-hardy": 

Half-hardy perennial = (Planta) perenne ??

Supongo que "medio resistente" o "de resistencia media" no son correctos, puesto que no los he hallado en ningún texto.


----------



## sound shift

Half-hardy plants are able to withstand mild winters or moderate frosts.


----------



## Pen-dragon

Thanks, sound shift!

Entonces, si pongo algo como "perenne que sobrevive en el exterior en regiones templadas o lugares resguardados", that'll do? ¿No queda muy largo?

Así la distinguiría de las plantas _tender_, "que necesitan protección contra las heladas" o "que no toleran ningún grado de helada".


----------



## sound shift

Bueno, Pen, si no existe manera de decirlo en menos palabras, _that'll *have to *do_, creo.


----------



## Pen-dragon

¡Jajajajajaja!

Es que no sé cómo decirlo más concisamente sin dejarme nada...

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Alec Haskins

Y podés decir "plantas perennes resistentes al frío".

AH


----------



## vicdark

Tal vez te sirva "*plantas semiperennes*".


----------



## Pen-dragon

Alec Haskins said:


> Y podes decir "plantas perennes resistentes al frio"
> 
> AH


 
Sí, pero la cuestión es que no se trata de una planta resistente, sino sólo "medio resistente", y por eso estaba buscando una forma de decirlo que sonara bien.

Thanks all the same, Alec!



vicdark said:


> Tal vez te sirva "*plantas semiperennes*".


 
Bueno, es que "half-hardy" hace referencia a la resistencia de la planta al frío y a las heladas, no al tipo de planta "perenne", "semiperenne", "anual", etc...

Tal vez no me expliqué claramente al exponer mi consulta...

¡Pero gracias igualmente, Vic Dark!


----------



## Alec Haskins

OK, ¿y por qué no "semiresistentes al frío"?


----------



## vicdark

Creo que que "half-hardy perennial" sería *perenne semirresistente.*


----------



## Pen-dragon

Alec & Vic,

YEEEEEEEEEES!!!!

¡Eso es! Acabo de comprobar que "plantas semirresistentes" existe.

¿Por qué demonios no se me ha ocurrido algo tan evidente? 

_Semirresistentes_ con "doble r".

Thanks very much for your valuable help!


----------

